

Microsoft to Implement HTML5 Canvas? - f1lt3r
http://processingjs.org/blog/?p=30
I got in touch with Pete LePage, a Project Manager for the Internet Explorer team and asked him whether we could expect to see the Canvas in IE9. Here is what he said: http://processingjs.org/blog/?p=30
======
pierrefar
26 steps? Typical of Microsoft, and anyone who isn't really interested in
listening.

Thanks, but I hope IE just dies and we can get on with our lives. It's already
becoming irrelevant, and that's just fine by me.

~~~
maukdaddy
This is the second day in a row I can use the same comment! Products with >50%
market-share are not irrelevant; they are VERY relevant. And as much as you
might hate it, IE is not just going to die.

~~~
Hexstream
On the other hand, irrelevant products with disproportiate marketshare
inevitably lose marketshare eventually. And the more marketshare you have, the
less you can gain and the more you can lose.

------
mahmud
WOW! The author links to a Microsoft community feed-back page where people can
vote on web standards they want Microsoft to implement/comply-with! And the
author says "It worked with True Type", meaning TT fonts where added after
community outcry?

Why on bloody earth wasn't this exploited? why can't Microsoft take the pulse
of the web developer community and .. do the right thing on its own without
having to be told?

------
ihumanable
The title is a little bit misleading, better title, "Microsoft rep responds
with boiler-plate about how you can go through some byzantine process to put a
comment on a forum about a situation that everyone is well aware of."

------
audionerd
Does it really take _26 steps_ to suggest a feature for Internet Explorer?

------
bradgessler
It would be interesting to not just track % of browser marketshare, but also
track the derivatives of marketshare. With this data web developers could more
accurately determine how much they should invest in making a web application
work with older browsers.

Does anybody know if this data exists somewhere already?

------
Entlin
How long until somebody creates a wrapper that automates this into a neat 1
step process? :-)

